# What Is A Creep?



## Gillian M (Jan 20, 2016)

A *creep *is a group of torts. Funny isn't it?


----------



## 90Matt (Jan 20, 2016)

Haha


----------



## dmmj (Jan 20, 2016)

I thought this thread title was in reference to me


----------



## MPRC (Jan 20, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I thought this thread title was in reference to me


I thought I was going to get to describe my ex boyfriend!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 20, 2016)

Between the 'I spy' and the Stephen King stalkery, I was sure this was about @Prairie Mom


----------



## cecely (Jan 20, 2016)

A weirdo.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 21, 2016)

jaizei said:


> Between the 'I spy' and the Stephen King stalkery, I was sure this was about @Prairie Mom




Your words hurt like a fist


----------



## dmmj (Jan 21, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Your words hurt like a fist


better than knife I guess


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 26, 2016)

That's funny 

But the first thing I thought was-


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi everyone. Sincerely hope that this thread did *NOT* hurt anyone.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 27, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone. Sincerely hope that this thread did *NOT* hurt anyone.


All is well. Just fun and games


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> All is well. Just fun and games


I really do hope so.


----------

